# Doxie Needs All Your Best Thoughts!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OK - Outbackers! You're ON!!!

Doxie is - as you read this - getting the results of some tests she recently had run. She has some preliminary results and was supposed to see the specialist Doc next week but she was called in today. Understandably, she is concerned. When she sees this, she'll likely yell loud enough from Washington that I'll hear her on this Coast but - gosh - I think I'll be outside playing with Seeker by then









SO - - if you're reading this, please take a moment to direct all the positive energy that you can spare in the direction of Washington State!


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Thinking of you DDL! PM me if there is anything I can do.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie!

We're here! We're here! We're all here for you!!!








I'm sending you every positive thought and prayer I can muster...








I'll be waiting anxiously to hear the outcome of your tests...








You're in good hands, cause you know us Outbackers have a pretty darn good track record when it comes to sending positive energy to our friends when they need it









 {{{{HUGS!!}}}}


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

The mv945's are sending all good thoughts over to the Tri-City area!!!!


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Directing all our positive energy to the Northwest. Best of Luck on your tests.

Wilhelm family


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

More positive vibes coming your way Tawnya - from the West this time.
I figure if we bombard you from all directions, it's bound to help!









You know you can call if you need anything.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Positive energy coming from NJ. Hope all is well

John


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Hope all is well from the wet side of the mountains!


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

Us too!


----------



## brenda (Jan 3, 2007)

sending good vibes from PA!!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Good vibes from the Blantz's and Bear says tell Cricket hello!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Thinking great things for you Tawnya!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Good Outbaker vibes and energy your way.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I am showering you with tons of good positive wishes!


















Tami


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Dox,
Lots of prayers and good vibes coming from VT!!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

My prayers and good thoughts are there for ya Tawnya!!!

Kelly


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Tawnya, you have our prayers, good wishes, and hugs - from Colorado, this time. Whatever it is, whack the bejeezus out of it and get back on the road!

Bruce


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Positive energy, thoughts, and prayers sent from the "dry heat" area!

Cristy


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

positive thoughts for a positive outcome on the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Swanson family


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Prayers and all good thoughts from W. Central MI, Tawnya. We're all here for you!!


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

....Oh T-A-W-N-Y-A!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Can ya feel it? It's that special MoJo Outbacker energy.....Go Get'm Girl!!!!


----------



## Zymurgist (Apr 2, 2007)

The Zymurgists have you on their list. Be well!

Carl


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you! Hope all the news is good (or at least manageable)!





























Hope your day is full of sunshine!






























Mike


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Said a prayer for you today. Hope all is well. Isn't it cool to think people from all over the country are bringing your name and situation in front of the Lord and asking for healing. May your spirit have a peace that passes all understanding!!!

Mrs. Big A


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Prayers and good thoughts Doxie!

Bob


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Good vibes on the way!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Thinking of you Tawnya.









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Doxie,

Great thoughts from the great State of Texas!

Mark


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

RizFam said:


> Thinking of you Tawnya.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And, of course, sending lots of strength and prayerful support your way!

Laura


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Thoughts ,Prayers, Support all sent your way !!

Hang in there and good luck !!!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone, so much. Gosh, to read the responses sure made my heart do pitter patters








At a time like this, just KNOWING there are people who care and wish you well, helps the coping mechanism to do it's job.
And Wolfie, where would I be without ya girlfriend?

So I guess I better fill ya in:
I have had abdominal pain for quite some time. I have a history of adhesions and it has been chalked up to just that. The reason being is the last time I had so much pain, the adhesions had claimed my left ovary, encased it in a nice little cacoon and had then wrapped thenmselves around my bowel. Adhesions are nasty little buggers. Many year ago I had had hysterectomy, but left the ovaries. So adhesions had claimed it. 3 years ago I had 3 surgeries on one year...gallbladder, appendix, left ovary. So of course the abdominal pain has been chalked up to adhesions. 
Last year I had abdominal ultras sound and MRI. The most they found ( by the way, no test will show adhesions) was a small "something" on my left side, and a small "something" in my liver. Neither raised the flag to radiologist or doctors. We trust them...right? In addition, mammogram 9 months ago show "something" and now it shows it's still there and a little bigger. That will be addressed at appt. on Tuesday this week to see if dr wants to to do biopsy or not.

2 weeks ago I went to my primary for my abdominal pain and the increasing burning pain in my right quadrant that goes under ribs, out to my side and into my back. Not severe pain, just burning and always there and increased frequency. She ordered CT scan. And the fun began.

I made appt with Gastro Dr. but since I am new patient, they couldnt' get me in until Aug 4th. The CT results were sent to him and his office called to come in NOW. Being a good girl, I did.

The something in my liver they saw last year is now bigger and had babies, 9 of them. 
The something on the left side of my body is now bigger.
There are 2 cysts on right ovary.

Well, at least I know that feeling pretty darn crappy lately isn't in my head. But then, they didn't check my head









The Gastro guy ordered blood work for tumor markers ( you sure can learn alot in a couple days). His office is closed early on Fridays so I knew I wouldn't get the results via him. I have "inside connection"







who gave me the results because they love and respect me







.
The tumor markers for Pancreas, gastrointestinal,liver, ovarian came back NEGATIVE.









Now, I was told I am 50% out of the woods. I'll take it! It's a start. Obviousely there are more tests to run and I understand there could still be not so good news. I allowed myself to breath sigh of relief with just one lung.

Tuesday I will have complete abdominal ultrasound and Wednesday is MRI testing of the Liver. I am severely allergic to the dye in CT scans, and although he wanted to do another CT scan, it just isn't safe. So MRI it is.

Where we go from here is the hard part, but it's unknown. I have jumped a couple hurdles and am thankful I made it.
This coming week will full of suspense but I found through this that staying insanely busy is very helpful









Thank you for your support and kind words and prayers. To read them is so heartwarming. Like Sally Fields said when accepting her award" " You like me! You really like me!"







( well, some of you do anyway!)


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

All the very best from up north.

Thor


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

HI Dox,
Thanks so much for the update!! Glad to hear that it's kinda good news! How 'bout some cider donuts to celebrate?!?! PM me and we'll set it up!
TTFN
Ember


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Hey, Tawnya, we're in this with you and share your good news to this point. We'll continue to flood the heavens with prayer and send all good thoughts your way. Hang in there, kiddo. Sounds like you've been doing a great job of staying busy to stave off the blues. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Yeah..just keep a positive attitude. That will be half the battle.
Bob


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

Glad to hear tests are coming back negative. Hopefully all the answers will be there for you in the coming week with an easy solution to rid your pain once and for all.

Cristy


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks for the update.

Haven't had a lot of time lately to be on, but can pray at any time and will do so that there will be a simple solution to all this. I can fully understand the waiting. That is sometimes the very hardest thing one can do.


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

WOW Tawnya, I am amazed at your positive attitude considering you've been under such elevated stress & pain levels. 
I am still over here thinking & praying really hard for you my friend.

Tami


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

Best wishes from the Robinsons...

Reverie


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hey Tawnya! 
We're still sending lots of positive thoughts and prayers your way








It looks like it's working so far everyone







, let's keep it up!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Tawnya!
Sending love and prayers to you from N GA!! Hoping and praying that the news will continue to be "negative" and you can stay "positive"!!








HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hang in there, and get well soon!


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

thoughts and prayers coming your way...good luck with all your tests


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks again everyone








Tomorrow is test #1 Wednesday test #2 and to top it off, the follow up Mammogram came back again with a ?, so I'll see that Dr. on Tuesday as well. It's nice that it's all happening in one week, get it over with







. 
I can handle anything, as long as they don't use the c word......................................*COFFEE*! Don't tell me I can't have my morning Coffee







..................... *OR* my Cricket


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxie

Positive energy and prayers coming your way from Maryland 3000 miles away 
You are in our thoughts and prayers
Best of Luck

Willie


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

Hang in there Doxie! We are all thinking about you.....

I too am allergic to the sulpha drug they give for CT scans..... not a fun experience to say the least!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Thanks again everyone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My, yes, don't use the C word around Doxie! Keep your chin up and a smile on your face. Things are going to work out for you, I just know it!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I had the Ultra Sound Monday and do not have the results. With my inside connection I know only that there are 2 tubular shaped ,we assume cysts. One on the left ( as was seen on the CT scan) and one on the right. They appear about 2 inches long. They also appear to be fluid filled. I was told fluid filled is a better sign than not.







.
First thought for everyone is "a-ha! fallopian tube and ovary." However, I don't have a tube or ovary on my left side. Perhaps I was visited by aliens and am carrying their offspring?







. 
She couldn't find the liver "somethings" that showed up on the CT Scan because they are too small for the ultrasound to pick up.I hope to hear the official results today or tomorrow.

I had MRI for the liver yesterday. I am severely allergic to the dye in *CT Scans* ( iodine) but was told to not worry, the GAD used in MRI isn't at all the same stuff, completely different. I was told I wouldn't even know it was going into me, unlike the dye in CT Scan that makes you feel warm and like you wet your pants







. 
She injected the GAD right towards the end, and I DID feel it, my left arm and chest hurt, tip of tongue went numb and shortly thereafter my throat starting itching madly. I chose to not say anything at first because I wasn't itching with hives like I had with the CT Scan dye. At the point I couldn't take it, the test was over and she pulled me out. I couldn't fight the urge to cough and started coughing up phlegm. Her eyes bugged out and she fled to get help. Yep, I was having allergic reaction. Very rare with theh GAD I am told. I soon had my own audience of nurse, dr, and radiologist. Injections of Benadryl into the IV and I was back to normal in minutes but was invited to stay for 90 minutes and got a gurney ride. I slept, they called Rick to come get me. At home I slept 10:00 a.m. to 6:00 p.m., woke up once to eat. Went back to bed and slept 8:30 to 3:00 a.m. Who knew Benadryl was such a great sleep aid?








So now I am waiting for ultrasound and MRI reports. My worry level went down tremendously when the tumor markers tests for ovaraian, liver, pancreas, and colon cancer came back negative. Yes, I know nothing is definitive but those coming back negative is better than the alternative! In addition, I saw the Dr. yesterday for my abnormal mammogram and she said, NOT CONCERNED, come back in December







.

2 down, 2 to go!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good news on the tests, Tawnya.








But what a scary experience! YIKES!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

We're still hangin' in there with ya, girl. We agree, do not take the coffee!

Sluggo
45 year survivor. So far...


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the head-up. Good vibes still coming from the Northwoods of PA!


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Dox








Glad to hear you got some (much needed I'm sure) sleep! When I get stung (bee allergy) I sleep too!! Alway thought it was the Benadryl, Dr. friend told me it's a combo of your body trying so hard to function against the allergic reaction and the Benadryl. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Holy Cow where was I on the 19th when this was posted?? I must have been brain dead because I missed it totally. Tawnya I'm pulling for you 100% and will put you at the head of my prayer list. Glad to here the good news so far and can't wait to hear the rest of the good news. Take care of yourself and we will be sending all the positive energy we can your way.


----------



## Y Guy's Wife (Jul 28, 2004)

OMG - you've been put through the ringer!!! I hope you continue to get good results and it's nothing more than some pesky cysts. Take care of yourself and thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Keep going Tawnya!
Prayers are still being sent your way lady!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Wow Tawnya,









Same thing happened to me last year going to surgery for the P/M. They pushed the Vanco to quickly & I had an allergic reaction ...that was fun.








Lesson learned I hope ? As soon as you feel anything you TELL THEM!!!

Sorry you had to experience THAT on top of all the other S&*^%t you are dealing with.









I am praying for Great Positive results to continue to pour in.









Hugs,
Tami


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Doxie,
you have been though a lot so far Glad to hear some of the tests results came back negative 
and the rest of them come back the same. Still sending prayers your way
Good luck

willie


----------



## Camper Louise (Aug 7, 2004)

I am hoping that from this point on you get nothing but good news. You have been through so much already.
We are thinking of you.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

As today comes to a close, I don't know much more. The ultra sound findings have me being sent to Gyno for his opinion. That appt is in July, I had to find a new one, my Gyno of many years recently passed away. The ultra sound suggests infected fallopian tubes..but I don't have 2 tubes. It also suggests I could once again have massive adhesions causing more problems. Not sure how that came to be suggested since you can't see adhesions on tests.GRRRRR.....this is getting old. I am assuming that eventually they'll have to go take a looksie, something no one has wanted to do as it causes more adhesions. What are the options? I want the pain gone, I want to know what's causing it, no test is confirming exactly what IT is that they see on the tests, so my simple way of thinking says "take a look already". The last time I had so much pain, the adhesions had claimed my left ovary and fallopian tube and wrapped their evil selves around my bowel. Who knows what the little monsters are doing now if in fact they are responsible. 
So it appears cut and dry answers are not to be had. However, on the brighter side, the tumor marker tests that were run were negative and that's positive!

The results of the liver MRI are not in.....gonna be a long weekend but I have soooo much to keep me busy







and that is the best medicine I have right now!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Liver MRI shows a cysts and baby cysts, the dr wants to recheck in 2 months. What kind of dr should one be seeing for liver situations? is the gastro guy the one who I should be seeing on that?

Saw Gyno yesterday, and he cannot tell what is going on. It has become clear that a Laparoscopy needs to be performed for a Looksee. I will get it scheduled for August when we get back from vacation.

So I don't have answers of what IS going on but feel better knowing at this point they don't see anything that requires immediate attention as far as they know. Adhesions can cause a variety of problems so providing I don't keel over before they do the procedure, I guess I'll find out in August!


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Liver MRI shows a cysts and baby cysts, the dr wants to recheck in 2 months. What kind of dr should one be seeing for liver situations? is the gastro guy the one who I should be seeing on that?
> 
> Saw Gyno yesterday, and he cannot tell what is going on. It has become clear that a Laparoscopy needs to be performed for a Looksee. I will get it scheduled for August when we get back from vacation.
> 
> So I don't have answers of what IS going on but feel better knowing at this point they don't see anything that requires immediate attention as far as they know. Adhesions can cause a variety of problems so providing I don't keel over before they do the procedure, I guess I'll find out in August!


I think you see the gastro people....or an endocrinologist (although they are usually seeing diabetics.)
Bob


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't know which Dr to see, but keep eating those cider donuts!!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Tawnya,

You want to see a 'Liver Specialist'.
Here is a directory put together by the Hep B Foundation... http://www.hepb.org/resources/liver_specialist_directory.htm

Good Luck My Friend.
Hugs & prayers still on the way.
Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Doxie,

my dh saw a urologist for the cyst on his kidney, so wouldn't a liver fall into the same category?








I would think that your dr. would offer advice as to what type of specialist you should see next...

Hang in there!

nevermind! I guess that our resident nurse Tami would know way more than I








Liver specialist it is!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Doxie,
> 
> my dh saw a urologist for the cyst on his kidney, so wouldn't a liver fall into the same category?
> 
> ...


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Doxie,
> 
> my dh saw a urologist for the cyst on his kidney, so wouldn't a liver fall into the same category?
> 
> ...


No, a urologist deals with all specialties that include kidneys and any of the areas that the kidneys empty into and out of. Your liver filters your blood, so you should see a hepotologist because they are the best qualified. Follow RizFam's suggestions.

D


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

WOW, what an experience. Keep those spirits up and know that positive thoughts, good karma, prayers, and the kitchen sink are being thrown your way from Texas.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

RizFam said:


> Hi Tawnya,
> 
> You want to see a 'Liver Specialist'.
> Here is a directory put together by the Hep B Foundation... http://www.hepb.org/resources/liver_specialist_directory.htm
> ...


thank you Tami, I really appreciate it. I would feel so much better to see a liver dr and have them tell me to come back in 2 months, not my gastro guy. Since I get Remicade infusions every 6 weeks, my liver is already taking a beating. Often, we are just numbers not names to doctors. In the medical world today we sometimes have to do our own leg work...and it's frustrating.
The gyno guy was not happy I insisted on having my hormone test re checked. Isn't this MY body? HE was making MY decisions without my input? sorry buddy, I do have a mind and it knows to ask questions and go one step further. 
Today I made appt with the general surgeon for Aug 4th to discuss doing the laparoscopy.
Thanks again everyone, it's so wonderful having this forum family


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Hi Tawnya,
> 
> You want to see a 'Liver Specialist'.
> Here is a directory put together by the Hep B Foundation... http://www.hepb.org/resources/liver_specialist_directory.htm
> ...


thank you Tami, I really appreciate it. I would feel so much better to see a liver dr and have them tell me to come back in 2 months, not my gastro guy. Since I get Remicade infusions every 6 weeks, my liver is already taking a beating. Often, we are just numbers not names to doctors. In the medical world today we sometimes have to do our own leg work...and it's frustrating.
The gyno guy was not happy I insisted on having my hormone test re checked. Isn't this MY body? HE was making MY decisions without my input? sorry buddy, I do have a mind and it knows to ask questions and go one step further. 
Today I made appt with the general surgeon for Aug 4th to discuss doing the laparoscopy.
Thanks again everyone, it's so wonderful having this forum family








[/quote]

Absolutely, you have to be your own advocate!! 
Go with your Gut instinct & nevermind their Big EGOs!! 
Good Luck Sweetie!

XOXO


----------

